# En mi tv no se ve la imagen centrada en pantalla, se ha desplazado hacia abajo.



## inspcv00 (Dic 25, 2009)

Pues eso, la imagen de mi tv se ha desplazado hacia abajo en la pantalla, ¿de qué puede ser? No es nada configurable y ha pasado de repente, ¿se os ocurre alguna solución?

Gracias.


----------



## eLBARDOS (Dic 25, 2009)

Mira para poder ayudarte necesitaria la un poco mas de informacion por ejemplo : La marca de tu television, modelo, numero de chasis y si tienes fotos mejor.

Saludos!


----------



## inspcv00 (Dic 26, 2009)

Gracias por contestar. Subiré lo que me pides en breve porque actualmente no estoy viviendo donde se encuentra el televisor. Pensé que quizá podría mirar alguna cosa que fuera común a todos los televisores y que provocara este fallo.


----------



## electrodan (Dic 26, 2009)

Pues si, estas cosas no suelen variar demasiado de modelo en modelo (creo). Pero se me ocurre que es porque a las bobinas de deflexión vertical les llega menos tensión de la necesaria.
Como siempre, antes de tocar nada asegúrate de descargar el tubo, pues estos almacenan alta tensión por meses desde la última vez de encendidos. Si no sabes como puedes buscarlo en Google.


----------



## Lautaro88 (Dic 26, 2009)

electrodan dijo:


> Pues si, estas cosas no suelen variar demasiado de modelo en modelo (creo). Pero se me ocurre que es porque a las bobinas de deflexión vertical les llega menos tensión de la necesaria.
> Como siempre, antes de tocar nada asegúrate de descargar el tubo, pues estos almacenan alta tensión por meses desde la última vez de encendidos. Si no sabes como puedes buscarlo en Google.



Eso que dice Electrodan es sumamente importante, no solo fijate si le llega menos tension sino que pueden ser que se te halla quemado, ya que depende del modelo de tele el vertical puede ser un integrado o 2 transistores, fijate bien eso!!!....

Saludos! y Suerte!


----------



## inspcv00 (Dic 26, 2009)

Lautaro88 dijo:


> Eso que dice Electrodan es sumamente importante, no solo fijate si le llega menos tension sino que pueden ser que se te halla quemado, ya que depende del modelo de tele el vertical puede ser un integrado o 2 transistores, fijate bien eso!!!....
> 
> Saludos! y Suerte!



¿Hay alguna manera de saber dónde va la regulación del vertical en la placa sin tener los esquemas? Gracias tíos y felices fiestas.


----------



## anx (Dic 26, 2009)

tube una averia parecida hace poco, se habia encojido la imagen por arriba, era un tv grunding si no recuerdo mal. La solucion fue una resistencia que se habia aumentado de valor en la parte de vertical. La sustitui y a funcionar.


----------



## inspcv00 (Dic 28, 2009)

anx dijo:


> tube una averia parecida hace poco, se habia encojido la imagen por arriba, era un tv grunding si no recuerdo mal. La solucion fue una resistencia que se habia aumentado de valor en la parte de vertical. La sustitui y a funcionar.



Gracias, espero comprobarlo pronto.


----------



## xtumama (Dic 18, 2010)

anx dijo:


> tube una averia parecida hace poco, se habia encojido la imagen por arriba, era un tv grunding si no recuerdo mal. La solucion fue una resistencia que se habia aumentado de valor en la parte de vertical. La sustitui y a funcionar.



hola que tal a mi me paso lo mismo eso de q se elevo la imagen....esa resistenci q cambiaste en q parte de la placa se allaba? y como savias cual era su valor original ?saludos


----------

